# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات

## ali_asd314

سلام دوستان عزیز
با توجه به اینکه تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته 95 مهندسی آی تی حذف شده نحوه پذیرش این رشته چگونه شده است 
درضمن خواهشن رشته کامپیوتر نزین وقتی علاقه و استعداد و توانایی در این رشته ندارید چون بعد از اینکه مدرک لیسانستونو گرفتین می بینید که دسته ی خاصی از دانشجویان کلاستون به شدت در این رشته موفق و کسب درآمد می کنن و شما هیچ کاری از دستت بر نمیاد و مجبوری واسه فوق لیسانس یه رشته دیگه ای رو بخونی و ته تهش 4سال عمرتو هدر دادی + گرفتن حق یک صندلی دانشگاه برای کسی که لایق این رشته است و قاطعانه در این رشته پیشرفت خواهد کرد
این رو جدی گفتم و می تونین از هر مشاوری بپرسید و همچنین از بیکاران رشته کامپیوتر بپرسید

----------


## fireball

با سلام من با رتبه ی 6483 منطقه ی 2 میتونم کامپیوتر دانشگاه گیلان بخونم.خواهش میکنم یکی به من جواب بده.این سوالو تو سه تا تاپیک مختلف پرسیدم ولی هیچ کس بهم جواب نداد

----------


## fireball

> با سلام من با رتبه ی 6483 منطقه ی 2 میتونم کامپیوتر دانشگاه گیلان بخونم.خواهش میکنم یکی به من جواب بده.این سوالو تو سه تا تاپیک مختلف پرسیدم ولی هیچ کس بهم جواب نداد


up

----------


## imooo

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> با توجه به اینکه تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته 95 مهندسی آی تی حذف شده نحوه پذیرش این رشته چگونه شده است 
> درضمن خواهشن رشته کامپیوتر نزین وقتی علاقه و استعداد و توانایی در این رشته ندارید چون بعد از اینکه مدرک لیسانستونو گرفتین می بینید که دسته ی خاصی از دانشجویان کلاستون به شدت در این رشته موفق و کسب درآمد می کنن و شما هیچ کاری از دستت بر نمیاد و مجبوری واسه فوق لیسانس یه رشته دیگه ای رو بخونی و ته تهش 4سال عمرتو هدر دادی + گرفتن حق یک صندلی دانشگاه برای کسی که لایق این رشته است و قاطعانه در این رشته پیشرفت خواهد کرد
> این رو جدی گفتم و می تونین از هر مشاوری بپرسید و همچنین از بیکاران رشته کامپیوتر بپرسید


الان دیکه it به عنوان یکی از گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتر تو دانشگاه ها پذیرش میشه

----------


## Enigma

الان شما فقط مهندسی کامپیوتر میزنی بعدش اگر تقاضا زیاد باشه معدل تعیین میکنه کدوم گرایش بری.

----------


## Enigma

منظورم معدل در دانشگاه هست و ترم چهارم گرایش انتخاب میکنی.

----------


## SaeedEBR

> منظورم معدل در دانشگاه هست و ترم چهارم گرایش انتخاب میکنی.


سلام.  در این مورد مطمئن هستی؟ بخاطر همینه که امسال تو دفترچه گرایش های کامپیوتر کد رشته جداگانه ندارن؟؟؟ 

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## Enigma

بله از خودشون پرسیدم.

----------

